# fake blood on walls



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

question.... what gets fake blood off of flat white walls? : $

cuz my bathroom looks like a suicide attempt has taken place here.... and that's just from getn costumes ready... was not intentional to repaint my bathroom red... and my landlady/ mother would have a fit if she saw this.... any suggestions for easy clean up that will take it all off ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never had that problem, so far, but this is what I've found out on the internet.

http://www.families.com/blog/how-to-remove-fake-blood
Walls- depending on the paint, tread lightly, I was able to use plain water for most of it, just don't let it run or you make a bigger mess. The tough spots I mixed baking soda with the water and scrubbed, again, watch your paint.

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/lab/experiments/fake-blood-recipes
Since the main color agent is a food-grade coloring, these fake blood recipes will likely stain anything and everything! Your hands will be a red mess at the end of your mad scientist mixing session, but don't worry. Mix up a small batch of OxiClean® and use it to wash your hands, your clothes and your friends' clothes. It does a great job of washing the stain right out. - See more at: http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/lab/experiments/fake-blood-recipes#sthash.aJRWFYXd.dpuf

As I said, I haven't tried this myself. Is there anyone out there that has had any experience with this?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

First, wear gloves rather than doing it bare handed.
Second, keep plenty of clean sponges and buckets of clean water handy, as it was already stated, it can get quite messy.
Third, try the Oxiclean mixture, if that doesn't work you might try using some TSP mixed into water. You will probably end up with some staining, but getting the bulk of it off should make it fairly easy to repaint the room if needed.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Trisodium phosphate. Wear gloves and eye protection.


----------

